# Apple Bowl



## trc65 (Sep 19, 2020)

See, I do have some wood other than Locust 

Apple, 10" x 2.75". Beads on the rim and the top of the rim is cut a little concave, just because. Tung oil finish.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 19, 2020)

Awesome. Love the beads! Did you use a beading tool or ??? Love apple

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## trc65 (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks, I used the D-way beading tool, 1/8". I also use their "teardrop" tool often with the beading tools, it is usefull in cleaning up the grooves, but also handy to clean up areas that are next to impossible to sand. On this bowl, the area just under the bottom edge of the rim was a bit rough, and I was doing more damage than good with sandpaper. Was able to clean it up w/ the teardrop tool in about 2 seconds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 19, 2020)

Very nice! Love the look of that apple...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 19, 2020)

Sweet! I like the concave rim and the beads, and of course, the coloring in the apple is great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 19, 2020)

That is one beautiful bowl! Did you turn it wet or dry? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 19, 2020)

It was dry. Roughed it out last January or February.

Wish I had a lot more of the Apple than I do, getting rare to find any standard size trees anymore.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnlee (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice bowl!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 19, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Wish I had a lot more of the Apple than I do


I have some 2" thick. Could hook you up with some...if you ask nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 19, 2020)

BTW...beautiful job on that bowl!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 19, 2020)

Great job Tim and I love the beads! I may have to try that on one soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 19, 2020)

Thats about perfect!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 19, 2020)

I've still got a lot, I just wish I had a lot more! I'm down to about 25 roughed out bowls, and have spindle blanks to last many years, so I can't really say I need more. 

It's just that I don't have another standard Apple tree, all are semi-dwarf...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 19, 2020)

I found one not far from my house that was blown down in a storm. I need to see if I can get it too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2020)

Beautiful wood and use of it. I can smell it from here...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 19, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Beautiful wood and use of it. I can smell it from here...


The smell is great, whether on the lathe or the smoker!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 19, 2020)

Beautiful bowl Tim. Apple gives a warm feeling when finished like yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 19, 2020)

Really nice bowl. Can’t recall the last time I have seen an apple tree big enough to create a 10in bowl. I can find ornamental pear trees much easier than apple trees around here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 20, 2020)

That is one sweet bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 20, 2020)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 20, 2020)

Beautiful wood. I like the shape and the ridges at the rim. Well done Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 22, 2020)

Beautiful bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

